# foods rich in vitamins



## luvs (Apr 30, 2006)

what are foods with plenty of folate, etc.? thanks!


----------



## Haggis (Apr 30, 2006)

Pretty much any fruit or vegetable is rich in some sort of essential vitamins and minerals, some more than others.

Your best bet would be to do an internet search, I'm sure there are many sites that can tell you exactly what the best sources are.


----------



## Aurora (Apr 30, 2006)

luvs_food said:
			
		

> what are foods with plenty of folate, etc.? thanks!


 
Here is a great site for the information that you have requested:

http://www.vegsoc.org/info/vitmineral.html

It will help you with many common vitamins and minerals in foods.

Also see:

http://www.healthalternatives2000.com/vegchart.htm

for more detailed information for specific foods. Folic acid or folate is also known as vitamin B9.


----------



## Dove (Apr 30, 2006)

Luvs,
Have you seen a Dr. yet???????????


----------



## grumblebee (May 1, 2006)

When I'm looking for foods with specific nutritional properties I use this website: http://www.nutritiondata.com/nutrient-search.html 

You can search for foods highest in certain vitamins/minerals and low in others. It's quite useful! 

I did a quick search for foods highest in folate and here are the results: http://www.nutritiondata.com/foods-000112000000000000000.html

Hope that helps!


----------



## corazon (May 1, 2006)

Dove said:
			
		

> Luvs,
> Have you seen a Dr. yet???????????


She's going tomorrow from what I hear...
We are all on edge here luvs!  As I'm sure you are too!  Looks like you got some good advice about folate, so I'm not putting in my input.  However, calcium will effect absorbtion of iron, so don't put those two together.  Iron is important for you and the possible baby to be.  You don't want the doc giving you iron pills. They will make you feel sick.


----------



## luvs (May 1, 2006)

ughhhhhh, cora, Mom & i had iron pills before & i shudder at them! 
such stomach pains, i was in tears!
most say they can't digest after them, well, i sure went plenty. it was like what i figure labor is like. that ucky. i was weeping & sobbing & i usually only cry during stuff like Lifetime movies! owwwwww.


----------



## luvs (May 1, 2006)

& yep, i'm supposed to be at my doc tommorrow. i wanna cancel it. i'm so frightened of those results. this fluttering is making me near tears! i can't sleepq quality slumber.


----------

